# How to get started?????



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

By next year I hope to start selling my honey, but how do I get where I'm legal to sell it? Do I need a Lic.? I am located in Florida and will be selling it from home.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Surprised no FL beeks answered you yet.
Giving you're message a bump


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

You need a permit and have a facility up to code for the processing of your honey(honey house). Here are some links...

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/min_standards_chklist.pdf

This one touches on a few of the general points. http://www.beekeepersofputnamcounty.org/so-you-want-to-sell-your-honey-

Most of the folks I know that sell honey from home don't have an up to code honey house.


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks MCI.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I am also in Florida, lets say one was offered by a business posessing a food handlers license, and a food approved to kitchen to have one's honey bottled there. What documentation would be required to then sell at farmers markets or wholesale to small businesses?


----------

